# Kontiki 679 (2008), cabling between habitation door and Van



## jdkontiki (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi, the Central locking on the Habitation has stopped working, this happened before and found the problem to be the cabling getting pinched between the door and frame causing the cabling to eventually break. I fitted a rubber tube around the cabling to prevent this happening again, but obviously this was not good enough. The cable is broken again, has anyone else had this issue and is there a known fix to prevent the cables being trapped between the door, I am running out of spare cables to fix the issue so need to find permanent fix. SWIFT I am assuming you have hit this problem before, what have you done about this?. The cables are at the bottom of the door, all new ones appear to have this fitted differently so appears to have been a known issue. What is the fix, a new door?.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I've got a 2008 Bolero and the cables are in a ribbed rubber shroud which just folds neatly back when the door is closed.


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

2009 model Kon-tikis had a different make of door fitted , as already mentioned all doors on your model should have a ribbed rubber sleeve that actually fits into a hole in the door and a plastic holder fixed to the side of the seat at the bottom. If you don,t have one of these I have a spare and could post it out to you.

Mark


----------



## jdkontiki (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Mark (CLS), I have just the cables in a plastic sleeve between the door and frame. I would be very grateful if you could send me the newer ribbed rubber sleeve, and thank you very much for offering in the first place. If you mail me at [email protected] I will send you my address.

JD


----------



## tef (Dec 4, 2008)

i had exactly the same problem with mine, that was fixed by the dealer under warranty


----------

